# Is ginseng safe for dogs?



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

In general, ginseng is good for human - energy and etc. Is it safe for dogs?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

From all I've read it is safe, however, I don't think I would want to give it to a young dog who's
already full of energy as opposed to an older dog who may benefit from it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't see any reason to give ginseng to a dog.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 2 2009, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755614


> I don't see any reason to give ginseng to a dog.[/B]


I was thinking... to marinate chicken in ginseng water overnight before cooking it. 

I noticed that when Harry eats my lavendar marinated chicken, he's a lot calmer. I was just wondering if ginseng marinated chicken would give me more energy before agility training?  Last time when we were in agility, I gave him lavendar marinated chicken bits I made and he was so calm... he was slowly walking through the agility course like it's a parade.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I don't know about for dogs but for human consumption there are different kinds of gingeng. Some are supposed to be 'hot', increases energy but too heated for your system for regular use. Some are supposed to be 'cool' and are meant to soothe. You may want to check with a naturopath for human and for pets.


----------

